# Chili cheese log



## Phil (Nov 23, 2008)

This is a simple, outstanding cheese log. I've been making it since a neighbor gave me the recipe in '74. It's great for any occasion and works well for the holidays. It's really addictive. 
At room temperature, blend an 8 oz. package each of Velveta cheese and cream cheese. Add a cup of fresh, chopped pecans, two cloves of fresh minced  garlic, and a teaspoon lemon juice. Chill after these ingredients are blended. Once chilled divide into equal parts on wax paper and make two rolls about an inch and a half in diameter. Now, sprinkle a generous amount of chili powder on to fresh wax paper and coat each cheese roll. Serve at room temperature with saltines or Fritos. You'll make this many times. 
Enjoy, Phil.


----------



## sattie (Nov 23, 2008)

Ohhhhhh.. that does sound addicitive!  Copied and saved!  Thanks Phil!


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yum, that does sound good. I will have to sub grated cheddar for the Velveeta, and will probably toast the pecans first. It will be on the table for Thanksginving - thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Phil (Nov 23, 2008)

*sub cheddar..*



MexicoKaren said:


> Oh yum, that does sound good. I will have to sub grated cheddar for the Velveeta, and will probably toast the pecans first.
> It will be on the table for Thanksginving - thanks for the recipe!



I know Velveta is a processed product, but I do believe that's why the darn thing tastes so good. Is it not available in your area? Lemmie know how it turns out.
Phil


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh yum!! I'm surprised that I have not seen this yet, as fast as things travel in Tx, hehe


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, I am not a snob about Velveeta - we just don't have it here. And amazingly enough, there is no actual "chili powder" as we know it here. Ground chiles, yes, dried chiles, everywhere. Cooks here make their own seasonings, and combine ground dried chiles with oregano, garlic, cumin, etc. to make their own "chili powder". So I have learned to make my own and it is really good. Let me know if you want the recipe - I think I may have posted it before, but would be happy to post it again.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Nov 24, 2008)

Does sound real good, and a nice alternative to the usual dip of velveta and chili.
Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Phil (Nov 24, 2008)

*What?  No Velveta?*



MexicoKaren said:


> Oh, I am not a snob about Velveeta - we just don't have it here.
> When I saw where you are, I thought that might be the problem. Absolutley, please send your chili powder recipe. It makes all the difference in the world in a recipe. There are many chili peppers and finding the right combination is an art. I look forward to it and thanks in advance.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 28, 2008)

Phil, your chili cheese log was a huge success yesterday. I used finely grated cheddar, and it was delicious. The new batch of chili powder I made this week was _muy caliente_, because I used some small dried chiles along with the Anchos that I didn't get the name of - and they were simply too small to de-seed. But the guests loved it. Here is my chili powder recipe - I find that the blender does a better job of grinding the chiles, and then I put all the rest in the food processor together.


Chili Powder
6 oz dried chiles (mild, hot or combination. Ancho or pasillo are the mildest and guajillo and chiles de arbol are a little hotter. I mixed them up)
2 TBS ground cumin
2 tsp ground paprika
4 tsp salt
2 tsp garlic salt
2 tsp oregano
2 tsp onion salt
2 tsp dried cilantro (I used more)

Cut off stems of chiles and remove seeds. Blend all ingredients with chiles in a food processor until powdery. Store in an air-tight glass jar

Hope you all enjoyed your Thanksgiving dinners!!!


----------



## Phil (Nov 29, 2008)

*Muchas gracias, Karen*

I am thrilled it worked out for you. I was really concerned about the consistancy if another cheese is used. And thank you for the recipe for chili powder. If you don't use a good chili powder in your recipes, you might as well forget it. Someday you will have access to Velveta and you can give it a try and see if there is a real difference. I do know that the Velveta makes the mixture gooey so it must be chilled before you can ever make the logs. Thanks again.
Phil


----------



## MexicoKaren (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm sure that using a different cheese changes the consistency, but it was still delicious. That recipe will become one of my entertaining staples, and I thank you for it!


----------

